# Finishing Tools



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got a few nice trowels and the phone number of a really good sub for everything else.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

EricBrancard said:


> I've got a few nice trowels and the phone number of a really good sub for everything else.


That is my problem. I'm having a hard time finding a good sub. In my area, they just aren't around. The good ones are so busy, they can't get to my small projects. The bad ones are always available, but that route isn't for me.

Since I only do small jobs of drywall, buying my own tools would just help expedite the process.

I think I'll just buy one of the kits. I noticed Tape tech has a couple different ones. 

Unless someone has a better option.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

We have the same problem with subs. I can get a guy to come do a full house but anything less and they don't want to make the drive. 

It's ok, I am the best taper I know anyway. Probably not because I am better, but because I put the extra time in to make sure it's good. 

So I have a full tape tech set. All I use though is a banjo, corner roller, corner head and box, pump, and 10"and 12" box. 

If I could only have one tool it would the corner tool, it saves an incredible amount of time.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I


donerightwyo said:


> We have the same problem with subs. I can get a guy to come do a full house but anything less and they don't want to make the drive.
> 
> .


I have G/c s that build homes and also do small renovations...when they call me I take care of it no matter what it is. It's called loyalty. 

I cant see how a sub can tell a builder...I'll do that but I won't do this. If a man is loyal to me. I'm loyal right back.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I
> I have G/c s that build homes and also do small renovations...when they call me I take care of it no matter what it is. It's called loyalty.
> 
> I cant see how a sub can tell a builder...I'll do that but I won't do this. If a man is loyal to me. I'm loyal right back.


If you take care of your subs, your subs take care of you.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> If you take care of your subs, your subs take care of you.


That's the way I've always looked at it.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I
> I have G/c s that build homes and also do small renovations...when they call me I take care of it no matter what it is. It's called loyalty.
> 
> I cant see how a sub can tell a builder...I'll do that but I won't do this. If a man is loyal to me. I'm loyal right back.


If I do a job an hour south of me, my sub then has an almost three hour commute, one way. One of the perks of living in the sticks:whistling. It's not a matter of loyalty, it's a matter of logistics. Paying for 6 hrs of windshield time for 2 hrs of coating doesn't make a lot of sense. And trust me, there isn't any one closer, that is willing to travel to our Podunk town.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

donerightwyo said:


> If I do a job an hour south of me, my sub then has an almost three hour commute, one way. One of the perks of living in the sticks:whistling. It's not a matter of loyalty, it's a matter of logistics. Paying for 6 hrs of windshield time for 2 hrs of coating doesn't make a lot of sense. And trust me, there isn't any one closer, that is willing to travel to our Podunk town.


I hear ya. I did a job for a builder a few years back that was 3 hours one way. He set me up in a .hotel for a few nights but even still I said I'd never do it again. Unless I really needed it.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Now we've gotten to the real problem. I am in the same boat. Although I do have a handful of drywall guys near me, they aren't ones I would hire.

The last legitimate guy went out of business about 3 months ago. At least one with insurance. The ones that are left have no insurance and want cash. That's not how I operate.

I know a contractor that just subbed out a 109 sheet job. Since we aren't supposed to talk about prices, I won't be specific. The price was the same as a Big Mac, per sheet, including mud.
To me, that is unbelievable. The jobs not done so I don't know about quality. At those prices nobody legitimate can compete. Of course I won't hire him, but some will. At least until he figures out he is loosing money.

So that's where I'm at. I've got a job coming up that will be about 120 sheets. I'm going to buy the boxes and do it myself. I've done alot in the past, with hand tools so I'm sure I can handle it. Probably won't be the fastest, but with a little time and work, it will be good.

Now, one job with 120 sheets dosen't justify buying boxes, but it won't be the only one for the year. What it will give me, is a faster project. As soon as I'm done hanging, I'll start mudding. 

I figure I'll get a bazooka, corner tools, 8" box, 10" box, and a pump. I was looking at the kits, but I don't know if I need everything in the kit.
Just not sure which ones to buy.

On a side note: I'm not going into the drywall business. I just want to take care of my own jobs. If someone comes along, that has insurance, and does a decent job, I'll sub it out.

To the moderators. If this is too specific on price, I apologize. I just thought it was important to convey how low these guys are going.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

It would appear I will need a few more tools than I listed above.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Bazooka's are to expensive and finicky for my taste for small jobs. I would and do just run a banjo.

One other thing that plays into wether we do it inhouse or not is if the whole job is ready at once. A current bank remodel job is that way. It has essentially went to being 5 separate small patch/repair, a few new sheets job, for a variety of reasons.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Have a banjo. Never really liked it. 

Now I'm wondering where it's at.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

builditguy said:


> Now we've gotten to the real problem. I am in the same boat. Although I do have a handful of drywall guys near me, they aren't ones I would hire.
> 
> The last legitimate guy went out of business about 3 months ago. At least one with insurance. The ones that are left have no insurance and want cash. That's not how I operate.
> 
> ...


You ever run a zook before? Or angle tools? If not!

I'd love to be a fly on the wall ! :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

builditguy said:


> It would appear I will need a few more tools than I listed above.


For what your about to spend In tools...You could fly a Drywaller in from California !!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> For what your about to spend In tools...You could fly a Drywaller in from California !!




I seriously thought about flying you here putting you up in a five star and getting you to do some work for me.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

From all the kits I see it's $1,200-$2,000. What brand tools do you run blacktop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

You never know, I might find some used ones.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TEnglish14 said:


> From all the kits I see it's $1,200-$2,000. What brand tools do you run blacktop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All by hand ! I like the mint kraft broad knives .. Hyde Is king When It comes to fivers and sixers.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

blacktop said:


> All by hand ! I like the mint kraft broad knives .. Hyde Is king When It comes to fivers and sixers.



Well I guess all I need is more time with knives in my hands! I've noticed a lot of guys use hawks, I'm still getting used to one. I learned with a pan and apparently I don't keep my hand very level :lol:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I seriously thought about flying you here putting you up in a five star and getting you to do some work for me.


No need for the 5 star treatment!! I can just sleep in the garage!! :laughing: I've slept on osb with the space blower in the next room before.When I was snowed in on a job a few years back .. I ain't fussy!!:no:


----------

